# NCIS Cast Photoshooting by Jeff Katz 2009 x30



## lalli (4 März 2011)

Cote de Pablo, Pauley Perrette, Michael Weatherly, David McCullum, Sean Murray, Rocky Carroll




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## congo64 (5 März 2011)

Danke dafür - eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsserien - aber...WO ist der BOSS?


----------



## lalli (5 März 2011)

kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Wurde von dem Jeff nicht fotografiert.


----------



## congo64 (5 März 2011)

Ich muss immer schmunzeln, wenn Pauley mal so "normal" aussieht


----------



## Punisher (7 März 2011)

Schade, dass der Boss nicht dabei ist


----------



## Dirk-sf (9 März 2011)

Ja schade das der Teamleiter fehlt! Aber trotzdem Danke dafür!


----------



## bongi62 (9 März 2011)

Danke für die Bilder des coolen NCIS Teams


----------



## parkerfan (6 Sep. 2011)

wow beautiful photoshoot thank you so much.


----------



## Andromeda66 (8 Sep. 2011)

Super Post.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## mark2110 (26 Sep. 2012)

schick schick danke für die bilder


----------



## Marsu (27 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder.
Pauley in normal sieht schon ein wenig "schräg" aus


----------



## Barnabas Bauer (5 Jan. 2014)

Heute Abend Beginn der 11. Staffel.


----------



## ghdayspc (9 Jan. 2014)

great pix...thanks


----------



## timkev (10 Jan. 2014)

Damals war NCIS noch wirklich gut, danke für die Bilder!


----------



## andreasks (12 Jan. 2014)

hmm, cote is einfach klasse!


----------



## tinymama21 (31 Jan. 2014)

Beautiful photos ...thanks for posting


----------

